# Free Shipping



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Who's got the free shipping for Christmas this year? Anybody? I haven't seen a flyer yet.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Brushy Mountain has free shiping until December 20. The code is "Santa ABJ" for the American Beekeeping Journal.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Yep, Brushy Mtn in both ABJ and Bee Culture. I'd saved up an order of stuff just in case. It really is a very generous offer.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Nobody West of the Mississippi.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Nobody West of the Mississippi.


It looks like Santa Claus in an East Coast kinda guy. What sorta misbehaving have ya'll been up to on that side of the Miss?


----------



## cdraves (Nov 25, 2003)

I placed an order on Saturday, expect my package on the 13th. unbelievable! will continue to send business to bushy mt. throughout the year.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

beemandan said:


> It looks like Santa Claus in an East Coast kinda guy. What sorta misbehaving have ya'll been up to on that side of the Miss?


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214833


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone west of the Mississippi that really wants to take advantage of the free shipping can have all their stuff shipped to me for free.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

FYI... if you go their their web page there is a code there also....


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Only one week left! Beware! Or is that "bee ware" oh never mind...


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

*Free shipping!!*

"Bee Ware" ............. Tomorrow IS.. the last day.


----------

